# Packs



## Mountainbuck (Dec 30, 2020)

I know this is being discussed a little in the other thread. But I thought here we could discuss the packs you have more in depth.

I am looking for a day pack that is capable of hauling meat and a head out as well.  All I tote in is the essentials. Water, knife, another knife and extra layers if needed. Grunt call and some crackers. 

What packs are you using ?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 30, 2020)

Badlands probably has an internal frame pack that will cover your needs. I’ve got an Eberlestock JustOne pack. It’s internal frame too. Tons of features. Mostly waterproof fabric, but if you put it through a heavy rain it’s eventually going through the seams. It has a large lid, with plenty of space, two large side wings that hold all my meat care and basic survival stuff, with space to spare, a giant central bag, that holds extra layers of I need them. I could easily fit a quartered bone-in deer in the main bag with my layers too. Has a rifle scabbard that rolls up, I normally stuff a trekking pole in the scabbard pocket. Hydration pocket that you can squeeze a 2 liter bag in. I usually only use 1/4 of the capacity. It compresses down the extra space easily and efficiently. It is NOT good for hauling my tomcat climber, but they are kinda bulky and awkward anyway, so I doubt any pack will do it well. The JustOne would work great for a saddle and sticks, or even a saddle and small lock-on platform.
I’ve packed a few pigs out with it and it works great, but heavier loads 50lbs+ suck. I really need another inch or two of frame to lift heavy loads off my shoulders correctly. The pack is super versitile, lots of features, pockets, and space, and does a lot of things pretty good, but nothing super well.
I used a post Vietnam era Alice pack last year, and it SUCKED. The Eberlestock is a huge upgrade, but I’m still looking for something a little more specialized, lighter, and more streamlined.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 30, 2020)

Alps. Its a heavier pack but it wears extremely well, can haul an incredible load,, and proved itself this year on about half dozen packs out for me, brother, and buddies.


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 30, 2020)

I have a kifaru nomad.
Mainly because they offer different frame sizes.
Do some research on how a pack should fit you. If your a normal size guy most packs will fit you. If not you would do well to look into one that will fit properly. It will make toting a heavy load easier.

I prefer one with some kind of meat shelf or way to tote meat on the outside.


----------



## Barron79 (Dec 30, 2020)

I second the Alps.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 30, 2020)

I use a badlands 2200 if I’m going in deep. I paid about~$150 for it a couple years back. It was a discontinued model before they went to the new fabric. It’s tough, will pack a critter, and has served me well. I don’t carry much other than some water, steripen, snacks, my cleaning kit, lights, a lightweight backpacking tarp and small first aid (for emergency), and my outer wear when its COLD. Oh, and striking paper. Pretty sure I bought it on Camofire.com, they get some good deals on there. I’m sure the higher end packs are worth it, it’s a get what you pay for world


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2020)

I am going to scream Mystery Ranch again. In Idaho, my son and I got into a situation. Four consecutive springs were dry. We were out of water and had to get back to the last spring with fresh water. We had already gone the morning without water and were dehydrated. The hike back was 14 hours, so we opted to go over the top and drop down off a mountain. It would take half the time and drop us near the truck. Doing it, of course, proved a challenge. After several hours of hiking, we got to the top and started the descent. The truck was only 2,500 feet away, but it was a 3,300 ft drop. After dropping a thousand feet, we both started having problems. We were dizzy, light headed, and our legs were jello. We were struggling and got separated. We were on either side of a big avalanche chute. I hit a very steep and rocky stretch, and my legs were failing. I came to the very quick conclusion that my pack was going to fall to the bottom. The only issue to decide was whether I was going with it or not. I took off my pack and let it go. My son was struggling with the altitude, so I was already carrying some of his gear. Later at the motel, we weighed the pack, and it was 92 lbs on the dot. After I let go, it soon hit a ledge and started to tumble. It cartwheeled a little more than 2000 feet, continuously hitting the mountainside. I was certain the pack was toast but was shocked to find it intact. Every buckle was still clasped. The lid was still secured. The frame was like new. There was one small pinhole surrounded by some mild abrasion on the front of the pack, but I had to look for that. The biggest issue was that the container of coffee opened up, so the pack and everything in it smelled like Juan Valdez. I used that pack today in the Blood Mountain Wilderness. When I die,  I have no doubt that the pack will still be like new. My son can pass it on to his son. These packs really are that well made. Yes, there are other packs that will get the job done, especially hunting in the East, but I doubt any of those packs will be around in 30 or 40 years.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2020)

This is my MR Selway packed for 3 days. with the lid attached it holds 4,785 ci.


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 31, 2020)

92 pounds without water !!!!!!!
 Dude your supposed to leave the weights at home.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> I have a kifaru nomad.
> Mainly because they offer different frame sizes.
> Do some research on how a pack should fit you. If your a normal size guy most packs will fit you. If not you would do well to look into one that will fit properly. It will make toting a heavy load easier.
> 
> I prefer one with some kind of meat shelf or way to tote meat on the outside.


My Eberlestock JustOne is kinda like an internal frame knock off Nomad, with a large mesh bag in the middle. The double wing pack is definitely handy for organizing smaller stuff. There have been several times where I just strap bigger stuff between the wings and don’t even mess with the large bag.


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 31, 2020)

I really like the bat wing style for hunting here. I keep my kill kit, survival / medic and other small stuff in the wings. Layers get strapped in between and cinched down.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> I really like the bat wing style for hunting here. I keep my kill kit, survival / medic and other small stuff in the wings. Layers get strapped in between and cinched down.


That’s pretty much how I use my pack too. I only day hunt, as most folks in the south do, so huge packs just aren’t needed. I think 2000 cubic inches is about all that’s needed for day packs as long as meat can sit on a load shelf or strap on the outside of a pack.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> 92 pounds without water !!!!!!!
> Dude your supposed to leave the weights at home.


I was carrying all of the camp and kitchen and about half of my son's clothing and gear. He was suffering from both altitude and dehydration. With water, both packs were around 65 when we hit the trailhead.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> That’s pretty much how I use my pack too. I only day hunt, as most folks in the south do, so huge packs just aren’t needed. I think 2000 cubic inches is about all that’s needed for day packs as long as meat can sit on a load shelf or strap on the outside of a pack.


I like my MR Cabinet for that reason. It has 2 big torpedo pockets that fold out on either side. I put all my necessities in those. I keep the kill kit in the panel, and I can stuff layers as I peel them in the overload/meat shelf area. I never have used it for overnight, but it would work. Just open up the straps between the pack and frame and you can secure compression bags. You could also attach a lid to the top for organization and additional storage space.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> Alps. Its a heavier pack but it wears extremely well, can haul an incredible load,, and proved itself this year on about half dozen packs out for me, brother, and buddies.
> 
> View attachment 1058001


I really like external freighter frame packs and have one as well. You can really carry a heavy load, and the weight up higher and a bit off the back. The ventilation helps me stay cool.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2020)

Out west you can go into stores and check out/try on all these packs and gear. With online sales taking so much from retail stores, it is very unlikely we will ever get that opportunity in Georgia. When this pandemic is history, I think we need to all get-together. We bring all the packs and gear. We can have a giant gear dump and then we can all see why this stuff is so expensive and decide if it is worth it.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Professor said:


> Out west you can go into stores and check out/try on all these packs and gear. With online sales taking so much from retail stores, it is very unlikely we will ever get that opportunity in Georgia. When this pandemic is history, I think we need to all get-together. We bring all the packs and gear. We can have a giant gear dump and then we can all see why this stuff is so expensive and decide if it is worth it.


A big bear forum meet and greet/wild game cookout would be cool. Not sure how well it would actually work with a lot of us spread out over the state though.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> A big bear forum meet and greet/wild game cookout would be cool. Not sure how well it would actually work with a lot of us spread out over the state though.


We would have to set a firm date and then promote it regularly. Stuff happens and some won't make it, but many would. make sure those that couldn't make it know they missed a big time and it will be bigger next year.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 31, 2020)

Went with the Mystery Ranch Pop up 38


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Dec 31, 2020)

Running a badlands sacrifice ls right now. So far I love it. It weighs next to nothing and is basically waterproof. Good room for meat hauling. Tough as nails. And if I decide to chop it to pieces with a chainsaw, they will send me a new one tomorrow.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2020)

Mountainbuck said:


> Went with the Mystery Ranch Pop up 38


does it come with the lid like the one in the pic?


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 31, 2020)

Professor said:


> does it come with the lid like the one in the pic?


Yes sir. It is made into this model


----------



## Top of Georgia (Dec 31, 2020)

Professor said:


> Out west you can go into stores and check out/try on all these packs and gear. With online sales taking so much from retail stores, it is very unlikely we will ever get that opportunity in Georgia. When this pandemic is history, I think we need to all get-together. We bring all the packs and gear. We can have a giant gear dump and then we can all see why this stuff is so expensive and decide if it is worth it.


Ya build big fire have some bear deer meat fry some tators i in


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Mountainbuck said:


> Went with the Mystery Ranch Pop up 38


Make sure you get back to us next season with a review. I’m sure it will be positive, but we still like to hear the likes and dislikes.


----------



## Stump06 (Dec 31, 2020)

I like Kifaru for the toughness and modularity. If you want to get in it cheap go get a Cabelas frame for $130 and strap your backpack to it. Works great for day hunting and you can haul out a load with it. EXO, stone glacier, seek outside, mystery ranch all make great packs, you just have to find what suits you.


----------



## Raylander (Jan 1, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> Went with the Mystery Ranch Pop up 38



I like them pop-ups. If I ever grow a pear, I’ll prolly get one ??


----------



## Mattval (Jan 1, 2021)

Stump06 said:


> I like Kifaru for the toughness and modularity. If you want to get in it cheap go get a Cabelas frame for $130 and strap your backpack to it. Works great for day hunting and you can haul out a load with it. EXO, stone glacier, seek outside, mystery ranch all make great packs, you just have to find what suits you.


Never would have thought of this.  Which or what model of cabela's frame?  Or is there only one model?


----------



## Mattval (Jan 1, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> Alps. Its a heavier pack but it wears extremely well, can haul an incredible load,, and proved itself this year on about half dozen packs out for me, brother, and buddies.
> 
> View attachment 1058001


Which model is this?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 1, 2021)

Professor said:


> I am going to scream Mystery Ranch again. In Idaho, my son and I got into a situation. Four consecutive springs were dry. We were out of water and had to get back to the last spring with fresh water. We had already gone the morning without water and were dehydrated. The hike back was 14 hours, so we opted to go over the top and drop down off a mountain. It would take half the time and drop us near the truck. Doing it, of course, proved a challenge. After several hours of hiking, we got to the top and started the descent. The truck was only 2,500 feet away, but it was a 3,300 ft drop. After dropping a thousand feet, we both started having problems. We were dizzy, light headed, and our legs were jello. We were struggling and got separated. We were on either side of a big avalanche chute. I hit a very steep and rocky stretch, and my legs were failing. I came to the very quick conclusion that my pack was going to fall to the bottom. The only issue to decide was whether I was going with it or not. I took off my pack and let it go. My son was struggling with the altitude, so I was already carrying some of his gear. Later at the motel, we weighed the pack, and it was 92 lbs on the dot. After I let go, it soon hit a ledge and started to tumble. It cartwheeled a little more than 2000 feet, continuously hitting the mountainside. I was certain the pack was toast but was shocked to find it intact. Every buckle was still clasped. The lid was still secured. The frame was like new. There was one small pinhole surrounded by some mild abrasion on the front of the pack, but I had to look for that. The biggest issue was that the container of coffee opened up, so the pack and everything in it smelled like Juan Valdez. I used that pack today in the Blood Mountain Wilderness. When I die,  I have no doubt that the pack will still be like new. My son can pass it on to his son. These packs really are that well made. Yes, there are other packs that will get the job done, especially hunting in the East, but I doubt any of those packs will be around in 30 or 40 years.



I still have my Dana Designs pack I bought in 1995 from Dana Gleason who started Mystery Ranch.  Dana is the man when it comes to pack design...I had dinner with him back in Bozeman, MT in 1995 through a mutual friend and he shipped me the pack I still have today...none better...


----------



## Stump06 (Jan 1, 2021)

@Mattval https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cabelas-outfitter-pack-frame
This is the one I had, its actually on sale right now. It won't get you many likes on the gram but it'll get the job done. Looks to be the same as the one I bought a few years ago but I can't speak to the durability of the frames now. Mine has hauled out several elk and for the price its a great thing to have just in case. It was actually pretty comfortable to me with a load to not be super adjustable and fit to me.


----------



## Stump06 (Jan 1, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I still have my Dana Designs pack I bought in 1995 from Dana Gleason who started Mystery Ranch.  Dana is the man when it comes to pack design...I had dinner with him back in Bozeman, MT in 1995 through a mutual friend and he shipped me the pack I still have today...none better...


Dana and Patrick Smith who started Kifaru were in business together years ago designing and selling packs and hiking/mountaineering equipment. They split and Dana started Mystery Ranch. Both those guys are very smart when it comes to designing stuff that just works. I've owned Mystery Ranch and Kifaru packs and both are top notch.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 1, 2021)

Ive had a cabelas frame pack for many years. It works good. Mine is high quality. I packed my only elk out with it.

If you have a short torso it may not have enough adjustability to get it up off your butt.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 1, 2021)

Mattval said:


> Which model is this?



https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1007564442?pid=387896


----------



## Professor (Jan 1, 2021)

Stump06 said:


> @Mattval https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cabelas-outfitter-pack-frame
> This is the one I had, its actually on sale right now. It won't get you many likes on the gram but it'll get the job done. Looks to be the same as the one I bought a few years ago but I can't speak to the durability of the frames now. Mine has hauled out several elk and for the price its a great thing to have just in case. It was actually pretty comfortable to me with a load to not be super adjustable and fit to me.


Man, that is a deal. I might have to buy that just for the deal. I have a freighter frame pack, but it would be nice to have that pack frame behind the seat if needed. This is my Cadillac. It is a Frontier Gear of Alaska Freighter Frame and Moose pack from Barney's Sports Chalet in Anchorage.


----------



## Heath (Jan 1, 2021)

Mystery Ranch pop up 18.  Discontinued now I believe.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jan 2, 2021)

Professor said:


> I am going to scream Mystery Ranch again. In Idaho, my son and I got into a situation. Four consecutive springs were dry. We were out of water and had to get back to the last spring with fresh water. We had already gone the morning without water and were dehydrated. The hike back was 14 hours, so we opted to go over the top and drop down off a mountain. It would take half the time and drop us near the truck. Doing it, of course, proved a challenge. After several hours of hiking, we got to the top and started the descent. The truck was only 2,500 feet away, but it was a 3,300 ft drop. After dropping a thousand feet, we both started having problems. We were dizzy, light headed, and our legs were jello. We were struggling and got separated. We were on either side of a big avalanche chute. I hit a very steep and rocky stretch, and my legs were failing. I came to the very quick conclusion that my pack was going to fall to the bottom. The only issue to decide was whether I was going with it or not. I took off my pack and let it go. My son was struggling with the altitude, so I was already carrying some of his gear. Later at the motel, we weighed the pack, and it was 92 lbs on the dot. After I let go, it soon hit a ledge and started to tumble. It cartwheeled a little more than 2000 feet, continuously hitting the mountainside. I was certain the pack was toast but was shocked to find it intact. Every buckle was still clasped. The lid was still secured. The frame was like new. There was one small pinhole surrounded by some mild abrasion on the front of the pack, but I had to look for that. The biggest issue was that the container of coffee opened up, so the pack and everything in it smelled like Juan Valdez. I used that pack today in the Blood Mountain Wilderness. When I die,  I have no doubt that the pack will still be like new. My son can pass it on to his son. These packs really are that well made. Yes, there are other packs that will get the job done, especially hunting in the East, but I doubt any of those packs will be around in 30 or 40 years.


Buddy I think you just made a believer out of me. I dont even need a pack but you just sold it to me so darn well!!! Awesome story and glad you are here today!!!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jan 2, 2021)

That’s an awesome picture


----------



## Stump06 (Jan 2, 2021)

Theres a couple MR packs on camofire right now for about 50% off.
IMO if you just plan on hunting Ga or eastern states I don't think you need more than the pop up series.


----------



## Professor (Jan 2, 2021)

Stump06 said:


> Theres a couple MR packs on camofire right now for about 50% off.
> IMO if you just plan on hunting Ga or eastern states I don't think you need more than the pop up series.


I just looked. They have the Cabinet, which I have and it is a day pack for the Guidelight Frame, the Metcalf (4,325 ci), and the massive Marshall (6,700 ci). This is by far the cheapest I have seen any of these packs listed.


----------



## splatek (Jan 2, 2021)

You guys love your packs. 
I don’t even think I own a pack a problem that probably needs rectifying sooner rather than later.


----------



## Stump06 (Jan 2, 2021)

splatek said:


> You guys love your packs.
> I don’t even think I own a pack a problem that probably needs rectifying sooner rather than later.


If I gotta skin my deer Id rather do it in the woods, haul it out and leave all that mess there. Nothing will make you appreciate a good pack like rough drag out. Plus there's just something really satisfying about taking an animal out on your back.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 2, 2021)

Love the pack out pictures


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 4, 2021)

splatek said:


> You guys love your packs.
> I don’t even think I own a pack a problem that probably needs rectifying sooner rather than later.


Drag just ONE deer for close to a mile in the mountains and you are gonna want a pack. Lug around a load in a crappy pack that doesn’t fit and you are gonna be wanting one of those fancy boy high dollar rigs like the rest of us. Haha.


----------



## splatek (Jan 4, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Drag just ONE deer for close to a mile in the mountains and you are gonna want a pack. Lug around a load in a crappy pack that doesn’t fit and you are gonna be wanting one of those fancy boy high dollar rigs like the rest of us. Haha.




Guess it’s good I’ma horrible Hunter and don’t kill any big mountain bucks haha


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 4, 2021)

splatek said:


> Guess it’s good I’ma horrible Hunter and don’t kill any big mountain bucks haha


You’ll get one next season. Then you’ll get a nice pack the for the season after that.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 4, 2021)

splatek said:


> Guess it’s good I’ma horrible Hunter and don’t kill any big mountain bucks haha


The mountains are all about timing, right place right time.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 5, 2021)

Mountainbuck said:


> The mountains are all about timing, right place right time.


Don’t miss early December, at least in the area I hunt.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 5, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Don’t miss early December, at least in the area I hunt.


Best time for the mountains.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Next one I buy will be a kifaru. 
Right now, you can buy the Stryker XL and get 25% off the frame. Which means you ONLY spend 550 for both...


----------



## Stump06 (Jan 6, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Next one I buy will be a kifaru.
> Right now, you can buy the Stryker XL and get 25% off the frame. Which means you ONLY spend 550 for both...


Whew, pretty much giving them away!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 6, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Next one I buy will be a kifaru.
> Right now, you can buy the Stryker XL and get 25% off the frame. Which means you ONLY spend 550 for both...


I saw that, looked like the frame discount was only for their heavy/military frame, not the lite or ultralites.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Stump06 said:


> Whew, pretty much giving them away!


Yeah, it’s ridiculous. Seriously.


----------



## splatek (Jan 7, 2021)

SO after looking at some of these options I now remember why I don't have a big pack - $$$$ - us poor professors can't afford that stuff, or at least this one can't


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 7, 2021)

splatek said:


> SO after looking at some of these options I now remember why I don't have a big pack - $$$$ - us poor professors can't afford that stuff, or at least this one can't




Get the Alps from midwayusa.com. if youre patient it usually goes on sale at some point and you'll barely have $100 in it.


----------



## jbogg (Jan 7, 2021)

splatek said:


> SO after looking at some of these options I now remember why I don't have a big pack - $$$$ - us poor professors can't afford that stuff, or at least this one can't




Horn Hunter Full Curl Combo is the cost of two cell cams, and I know how many of those you have.  You may have to hold off on one of those trad bow purchases and pony up. ?


----------



## splatek (Jan 7, 2021)

jbogg said:


> Horn Hunter Full Curl Combo is the cost of two cell cams, and I know how many of those you have.  You may have to hold off on one of those trad bow purchases and pony up. ?



Haha. I make my bows. but yeah I’m going to have to get something


----------



## jbogg (Jan 7, 2021)

splatek said:


> Haha. I make my bows. but yeah I’m going to have to get something



Seriously, once you have dragged a bear or big hog out of those mountains you will be looking for the best pack you can find because you will never want to drag another one again.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 8, 2021)

jbogg said:


> Seriously, once you have dragged a bear or big hog out of those mountains you will be looking for the best pack you can find because you will never want to drag another one again.


Dude even a 120lbs field dressed deer will make you wish a tree would just fall on you and take you out of your misery. Somehow my brother and I both had nice packs this past season, and still managed to drag all 3 deer we got. Granted the first two were only a few hundred yards, all downhill, and the second was a 3/4 mile down an old roadbed. We almost packed the last one, but he was gut shot so we drug him down to some running water to wash the cavity out, and decided to just keep dragging after that. If either of us was solo it’s pack out no question. The only cool thing about dragging is getting to weigh them at the check station.


----------



## Stump06 (Jan 9, 2021)

Camofire has a couple MR packs on today as well as some Kifaru gear for those that are interested


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jan 11, 2021)

I’ll throw another pack in to the mix. I have a Kuiu Ultra 7000 that really like. I think they call them Pro LT now instead of Ultra. They are in the same price point if not a little less than comparable packs. Mine is about 4.5lbs empty where it seems most packs of the same capacity are 6 - 8lbs. 

Here is mine fully expanded with gear and food for 6 nights plus spotting scope and tri pod. 



And here it is cinched down to a day pack.


----------



## Professor (Mar 23, 2021)

splatek said:


> SO after looking at some of these options I now remember why I don't have a big pack - $$$$ - us poor professors can't afford that stuff, or at least this one can't


It took me a while to get it, but gear is more important than guns or bows. Pacs are really expensive, but good pacs are worth the money. Unless you have a lot of close friends nearby you really won't be able to hunt very far from a rd. Learn the pacs and decide on which few quality ones you might want. Then, look out for the deals. Camofire, Steep and Cheap, Camp Saver, and Mountain Archery are good places to keep an eye on. You can also find good deals on used gear in the classifieds of some of the western hunting forums.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Mar 23, 2021)

Professor said:


> It took me a while to get it, but gear is more important than guns or bows. Pacs are really expensive, but good pacs are worth the money. Unless you have a lot of close friends nearby you really won't be able to hunt very far from a rd. Learn the pacs and decide on which few quality ones you might want. Then, look out for the deals. Camofire, Steep and Cheap, Camp Saver, and Mountain Archery are good places to keep an eye on. You can also find good deals on used gear in the classifieds of some of the western hunting forums.


Agree. Hunting is slightly expensive, but not compared to most luxury things we buy. Think of new trucks, new boats, new leases, new phones, your morning coffee or cigarette habit, vacations, all adds up over a year.


----------



## splatek (Mar 23, 2021)

Professor said:


> It took me a while to get it, but gear is more important than guns or bows. Pacs are really expensive, but good pacs are worth the money. Unless you have a lot of close friends nearby you really won't be able to hunt very far from a rd. Learn the pacs and decide on which few quality ones you might want. Then, look out for the deals. Camofire, Steep and Cheap, Camp Saver, and Mountain Archery are good places to keep an eye on. You can also find good deals on used gear in the classifieds of some of the western hunting forums.



Yeah, I get it. 
I actually inherited a Alps pack, but was also in the process of building my own back country pack. It has the ability to haul over 200 pounds; with just the frame and the packs (with game bags, 3L water bladder, first aid and safety stuff, compass, etc) the thing can be lifted with your pinky finger. I made load lifters and a 6 (adjustable up to 8) points of compression webbing. It cost me about $45 and a lot of ebaying to build. We will see if it withstands a season. 

@ddd-shooter yeah, points taken. I do check the deals sites and what not, but (excuse time) with a 10 year old and an 8 month old I have a lot of other thing needed to buy.I've often thought about how much I might save if I gave up coffee, but then I realized that would be an insane idea.


----------



## Professor (Mar 23, 2021)

splatek said:


> Yeah, I get it.
> I actually inherited a Alps pack, but was also in the process of building my own back country pack. It has the ability to haul over 200 pounds; with just the frame and the packs (with game bags, 3L water bladder, first aid and safety stuff, compass, etc) the thing can be lifted with your pinky finger. I made load lifters and a 6 (adjustable up to 8) points of compression webbing. It cost me about $45 and a lot of ebaying to build. We will see if it withstands a season.
> 
> @ddd-shooter yeah, points taken. I do check the deals sites and what not, but (excuse time) with a 10 year old and an 8 month old I have a lot of other thing needed to buy.I've often thought about how much I might save if I gave up coffee, but then I realized that would be an insane idea.


got any pictures of your pac?


----------



## splatek (Mar 30, 2021)

Professor said:


> got any pictures of your pac?



Sorry @Professor i lost track of this post. 
yeah I will post a few pictures below. It ain't pretty that's for sure, but it's working for me right now and it's very modular. 

*Here's the back. It's essentially a G4 Molle frame, which weighs nearly nothing with support suspension attached. The suspension has load lifters, adjustable straps, chest buckle and waist / hip belt. I added extra padding. *



*Here's the back of the pack. I have that Spanker small pack on there now. That thing holds 3L hydration pack, game bags, compass and maps, extra flashlights, headlamp, extra knife and extra knife blades, a file for broadhead touching up, a few snacks, nuun tabs, one serving pack each of benadryl, immodium, ibuprofen, aspirin, and acetaminophen, a tourniquet, a few bandages. Hard to see on the side, but there is a 4L pouch rolled up that could hold all sorts of things. I have two, one for each side. NOT shown: I have a lid pouch as well and several additional webbing straps to attach a tent and pad to the top and/or bottom and the modular system to carry climbing sticks and/or my climbing method for my saddle. I can also add the large pack from the Alps pack very easily if, say I was backcountry for several days, which is rare for me. *

**

*The outer packs, since they're all either tethered together with webbing or molle attachments, secure very tightly against the frame, unless I need to carry something (e.g., meat (hopefully), a stand, a larger stuff bag, etc) in which case the attachments adjust out so I can fit about 2 feet worth of stuff in between my back/the frame and the packs and still securely tighten it all down. Shown here is a 65 pound sand bag I use to train with. 400 meters of lunges in the 'hood this morning. I've used up to 115 pounds of sand bags and just for S**** and giggles I carried my ten year old in it, just to see. Don't get any ideas, though, I am not carrying anybody off the mountain, . I can attach my load lifters to the frame, as shown here, or I can attach my extra set of load lifters to the bag(s). That way I can really dial in how the suspension is allowing me to carry the load and the bags on my back. *



Like I mentioned above, she's the furthest thing from pretty and/or refined, but the modularity is nice. Also, I am not sure what has happened over the last year - QUARANTINE! - but I have really gotten into DIY stuff. I like that this coming season  I will be hunting with a recurve that I built, from a saddle that I stitched up, and using a bag that I DIY-ed. Not sure that'll bring anymore reward to the situation, but heck it's been fun. 

Pales in comparison to a Kifaru or Mystery Ranch, so I'll only take $600 for the whole package, sandbag included....


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 31, 2021)

splatek said:


> Sorry @Professor i lost track of this post.
> yeah I will post a few pictures below. It ain't pretty that's for sure, but it's working for me right now and it's very modular.
> 
> *Here's the back. It's essentially a G4 Molle frame, which weighs nearly nothing with support suspension attached. The suspension has load lifters, adjustable straps, chest buckle and waist / hip belt. I added extra padding. *
> ...


Dude thats as good as any pack out there man. The best pack is the pack that works for you and if you just put a bunch of pieces together and customized the tar out of a pack than thats awesome. Wear it and use until it dosent work anymore for ya just like anything else.


----------



## splatek (Mar 31, 2021)

Joe Brandon said:


> Wear it and use until it dosent work anymore for ya just like anything else.



That's the plan Joe, That's the plan. 
Hopefully this season it'll be carrying one of those black furry things back to camp


----------



## mallardsx2 (Mar 31, 2021)

Kifaru for backing out all of my deer. 

Badlands for a tree-stand backpack.


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 31, 2021)

I been using an osprey pack for a few years now. Though not marketed as a hunting pack, I've packed quite a few critters out with it. Super comfortable and works great with my Camelback.  Use what works for you!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 31, 2021)

strothershwacker said:


> I been using an osprey pack for a few years now. Though not marketed as a hunting pack, I've packed quite a few critters out with it. Super comfortable and works great with my Camelback.  Use what works for you!


Man me too! I believe I’ll be able to feet all 7 pds of my steps and saddle in this along w/ food and water whatever for the day. Steve Rinella says to make use of what hikers use, they know what their doing and make the best gear.


----------



## strothershwacker (Apr 1, 2021)

Joe Brandon said:


> Man me too! I believe I’ll be able to feet all 7 pds of my steps and saddle in this along w/ food and water whatever for the day. Steve Rinella says to make use of what hikers use, they know what their doing and make the best gear.


 sounds like solid advice. I was told it wouldn't handle the load ? I've proven that wrong on multiple occasions. I've never had a problem but they say they'll fix or replace anything that goes wrong with them.


----------



## Professor (Apr 1, 2021)

splatek said:


> Sorry @Professor i lost track of this post.
> yeah I will post a few pictures below. It ain't pretty that's for sure, but it's working for me right now and it's very modular.
> 
> *Here's the back. It's essentially a G4 Molle frame, which weighs nearly nothing with support suspension attached. The suspension has load lifters, adjustable straps, chest buckle and waist / hip belt. I added extra padding. *
> ...


this works. I think I would rather see the pack and bags on an aluminum pack frame, but I know this will get it done.


----------



## chrislibby88 (May 15, 2021)

I’ve got a Mystery Ranch Pintler coming to replace my Eberlestock JustOne pack.  Is anyone else upgrading over the summer?


----------



## strothershwacker (May 15, 2021)

In my limited experience I've found how I load my pack is as important as the pack itself. Having had serious lower back issues since 2002 I'm a bit of a guru on how to keep hammering without surgery or pills. Experiment with your pack a lot in the off season. Add weight then distribute it to low, middle, high in the pack and see the difference! Once my pack is loaded,  out comes the trekking poles. If your not using trekking poles with a heavy pack then your probably picking your nose with mittens.


----------



## chrislibby88 (May 15, 2021)

strothershwacker said:


> In my limited experience I've found how I load my pack is as important as the pack itself. Having had serious lower back issues since 2002 I'm a bit of a guru on how to keep hammering without surgery or pills. Experiment with your pack a lot in the off season. Add weight then distribute it to low, middle, high in the pack and see the difference! Once my pack is loaded,  out comes the trekking poles. If your not using trekking poles with a heavy pack then your probably picking your nose with mittens.


I already have trekking poles. Figured out how good they are carrying climbers up and down the hills.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 16, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve got a Mystery Ranch Pintler coming to replace my Eberlestock JustOne pack.  Is anyone else upgrading over the summer?


Thinking of biting the bullet and getting a kifaru...idk. I usually don’t carry a pack, but one for hauling stands would be nice...


----------



## chrislibby88 (May 19, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Thinking of biting the bullet and getting a kifaru...idk. I usually don’t carry a pack, but one for hauling stands would be nice...


The Kifarus are supposed to be the best of the best. I originally wanted a Kifaru, but I get a pretty good discount on Mystery Ranch so I went that route.

You can always buy the frame and the cargo webbing, or just use the compression strapping for hauling stands, and add a bag later if you decide to, or start off with just a lid and some hip belt pockets?


----------



## deadend (May 21, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Thinking of biting the bullet and getting a kifaru...idk. I usually don’t carry a pack, but one for hauling stands would be nice...


I've owned about every brand of pack out there over the years and would've saved a pile of money by going with Kifaru early on.  There is nothing out there that is as modular or hauls weight as well.  Having the owner of the company (Aron Snyder) within phone reach takes customer service to a new level.


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 23, 2021)

I've been wanting to pull the trigger on a Sacrifice pack for a couple years now. Hopefully this season will be the season. 

Mountain buck...it's good to hear from you man. Ain't seentcha in a while buddy!


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 28, 2021)

Mystery ranch on camofire today! Fyi


----------



## Professor (May 29, 2021)

25% off Mystery Ranch at BlackOvis.com.


----------



## chrislibby88 (May 29, 2021)

I’ve got 60 lbs of ammo boxes in my Mystery Ranch pintler walking around my house now. This thing carries the weight really well.


----------



## Professor (May 29, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve got 60 lbs of ammo boxes in my Mystery Ranch pintler walking around my house now. This thing carries the weight really well.


MR packs are amazing. I have never worn a kifaru pack, but my MR packs are so strong, and they carry the weight so well, that I doubt I ever will. That said, if I am going in deep, or know I am packing something out, I want my external frame pack.


----------



## chrislibby88 (May 30, 2021)

Professor said:


> MR packs are amazing. I have never worn a kifaru pack, but my MR packs are so strong, and they carry the weight so well, that I doubt I ever will. That said, if I am going in deep, or know I am packing something out, I want my external frame pack.


My Pintler is an external frame pack. It’s on the guide lite frame. You have a pop up or something?


----------



## Professor (May 30, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> My Pintler is an external frame pack. It’s on the guide lite frame. You have a pop up or something?


Yes, the guide lite is an external frame. It is kind of a hybrid because it is external but it is made of carbon fiber rods. But, it wears like an internal frame. It balances well with a low load and it hugs the back. I meant to say my old-school aluminum pack frame. Older style freighter frames carry the load up high and they are off the back so you get great ventilation. I have a Selway, a Cabinet, and a Mule. All three are on the Guide Lite frame.  The Selway is pretty much a bigger Pintler.


----------



## EyesUp83 (Jun 11, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve got a Mystery Ranch Pintler coming to replace my Eberlestock JustOne pack.  Is anyone else upgrading over the summer?



I picked up a Sitka Mountain hauler. The guy said he only used it 1 season and sold it to me for about 50% of retail... so it was still expensive. BUT, at least its not my old backpack that was aweful last year. I can't wait to load it up and start walking around with it to see how it works. 
Also, I highly recommend using trekking poles or a basic hiking stick if you're going to be carrying a heavy load. Beyond taking stress off your knees they will keep you from tumbling down the mountain, lol.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 12, 2021)

Mystery Ranch has gone overseas.  No thank you.  I personally like the Eberlestock Just One pack.  But for value the Alps Commander with freighter frame is an exceptional value and holds a ton of gear and meat.


----------



## Professor (Jun 13, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Mystery Ranch has gone overseas.  No thank you.  I personally like the Eberlestock Just One pack.  But for value the Alps Commander with freighter frame is an exceptional value and holds a ton of gear and meat.


My three MR packs were made in Bozman Montana.


----------



## Professor (Jun 13, 2021)

EyesUp83 said:


> I picked up a Sitka Mountain hauler. The guy said he only used it 1 season and sold it to me for about 50% of retail... so it was still expensive. BUT, at least its not my old backpack that was aweful last year. I can't wait to load it up and start walking around with it to see how it works.
> Also, I highly recommend using trekking poles or a basic hiking stick if you're going to be carrying a heavy load. Beyond taking stress off your knees they will keep you from tumbling down the mountain, lol.


had a chance to try the pack out yet?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 13, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve got a Mystery Ranch Pintler coming to replace my Eberlestock JustOne pack.  Is anyone else upgrading over the summer?




What made you switch???


----------



## EyesUp83 (Jun 14, 2021)

Professor said:


> had a chance to try the pack out yet?


I haven't. Hoping to throw some weight/gear in it soon and go for a short hike. I'm pretty excited about it, LOL, almost giddy.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 14, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> What made you switch???


Cant separate the bag from the frame for hauling loads, and it is awe full carrying a climber strapped on the outside of the bag with stuff in it, just the center of gravity sucks when the load is pushed off your back. Also, I feel like the frame is just a tad short for me and I can’t get enough lift, and the hip belt doesn’t stay snug in place so it drifts down my hips under a heavy load. I like the design and layout, it’s a good pack, but once I got the MR in and started comparing it made the JustOne look cheap.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jun 15, 2021)

Everyone stop making me buy more stuff!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 16, 2021)

Side note, my wife and I bought Eberlestock H7 for her, and H1 minime for me, they are bladder packs with extra storage for hiking. They are both superb for small day hiking packs and the H1 will be awesome for long scouting trips. They carry a 2-3L bladder, snacks, and basic first aid stuff and ride super comfy like nothing is there. The H1 is about double the capacity of the H7.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Jun 28, 2021)

R


Buckman18 said:


> Alps. Its a heavier pack but it wears extremely well, can haul an incredible load,, and proved itself this year on about half dozen packs out for me, brother, and buddies.
> 
> View attachment 1058001


Really like this pack, found it for $149. Thinking about pulling the trigger on it.


----------



## splatek (Jun 28, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> R
> 
> Really like this pack, found it for $149. Thinking about pulling the trigger on it.



Agree. I got one second hand for dirt cheap. Love it. I switch up between that and my diy pack 
Hoping to test both out on a pack out this season.


----------



## Professor (Jun 30, 2021)

splatek said:


> Agree. I got one second hand for dirt cheap. Love it. I switch up between that and my diy pack
> Hoping to test both out on a pack out this season.


Which Alps pack are we talking about?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 30, 2021)

Professor said:


> Which Alps pack are we talking about?





If its the one in pictured very early in this thread its the Alps commander with the freighter frame.  Huge pack with a meat shelf and external frame.  Very budget friendly.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 30, 2021)

Cool pic from Mystery Ranch Facebook page.


----------



## Professor (Jun 30, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Cool pic from Mystery Ranch Facebook page.  View attachment 1088317


I don't smile when packing an animal out. I don't care how happy I am. It is all I can do to keep from puking. It is a cool pic though.


----------



## splatek (Jul 1, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> If its the one in pictured very early in this thread its the Alps commander with the freighter frame.  Huge pack with a meat shelf and external frame.  Very budget friendly.



Yeah, that's the one. Sorry @Professor I forgot the name of it and have been playing with my DIY frame pack. The Alps pack is pretty great, especially for a ground hunting, trad guy like me.


----------



## Whit90 (Jul 12, 2021)

Hey guys, I just posted this in another thread, but figured I'd put it in here as well. 

I got my Horn Hunter Full Curl fame pack in last week. I am very impressed so far. I was pleased to see an American flag on the top of the pack with the words, "Made in America" (couldn't find on their website where they were made???).

FYI: I do not do over night back country hunts (yet). I typically day hunt out of a camp for drive up for the day. 

This pack has enough storage for me to make it my primary pack. It does not have any large storage, but it has a LOT of pockets for the size of the pack. I will be using a dry bag that will serve as storage for heavy clothing or any other bulky items come winter. It will be very easy to secure the dry bag to the meat shelf area. @jbogg actually recommended the dry bag idea (thanks for the idea!). The pack also has a water bladder pocket that I will use every time I go out.

I packed it up as if I'd be going on a hunt in the mountains (hammock seat, kill kit, first aid, external battery charger, water bladder, and some other unnecessary items just to add weight.) and it wears great. Even with those items in the pack there is still plenty of room for other items. I then packed it like Id be going on a deer hunt with my Lone Wolf hand climber strapped to the frame and it wears way better than the stand by its self. I have been using a military kidney belt and backpack straps on my Lone Wolf and it carries very easily, but its 10X better on the fame pack because of the padding of the pack and the rigidity. The extra weight of carrying the pack frame and stand verses just the stand doesn't bother me because of how the frame takes the weight of the stand. There is no wobble when you lean to the left or right because of the rigidity of the frame and because you can really get things strapped down tight. With all on the webbing on the pack, I think I will be able to pack my stand in and then strap my pack to the tree when I get up to the height I want to hunt, instead of using a screw in hook. Not sure if I could rig it to pack a deer out with the stand as well, but hopefully I have a chance to figure that out this coming season.

Very pleased so far, but Ill let yall know more this season once I really put it to work.


----------



## Mark R (Jul 12, 2021)

where the meat ? must of made multiple trips .


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 12, 2021)

whitney90 said:


> Hey guys, I just posted this in another thread, but figured I'd put it in here as well.
> 
> I got my Horn Hunter Full Curl fame pack in last week. I am very impressed so far. I was pleased to see an American flag on the top of the pack with the words, "Made in America" (couldn't find on their website where they were made???).
> 
> ...


Are the dry bags compression bags? I keep my insulation in cheap Amazon compression bags and it shrinks them down a good bit. It means the difference in my heavy bibs and jacket taking up all my pack space or only half the main storage.


----------



## Professor (Jul 12, 2021)

whitney90 said:


> Hey guys, I just posted this in another thread, but figured I'd put it in here as well.
> 
> I got my Horn Hunter Full Curl fame pack in last week. I am very impressed so far. I was pleased to see an American flag on the top of the pack with the words, "Made in America" (couldn't find on their website where they were made???).
> 
> ...


Good news, thanks for the review. I agree with jbogg, a dry bag is really a must. Keeping the pack dry is important mainly because it keeps the weight down, but I have found keeping the contents dry with a pack cover is nearly impossible. I have a lightweight pack cover in case of rain, but my stuff that has to stay dry is in a dry bag. I find a large bag is also useful when using a small pack like my MR Mule. It is a day pack, but I can put the dry bag in the overload area and not worry about it.


----------



## Whit90 (Jul 12, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Are the dry bags compression bags? I keep my insulation in cheap Amazon compression bags and it shrinks them down a good bit. It means the difference in my heavy bibs and jacket taking up all my pack space or only half the main storage.



They are not technically compression bags, although you can take your knee and press most of the air out and then roll the top down before using the buckle to seal the bag. you can get it pretty small this way. Horn Hunter actually sells a pack bag that is designed to go in the meat shelf area to create a large backpacking rig. That bag is rather large for my current needs, so I figured I would try to make use of what I've got already and save some $$. The cool thing is that the frame already has all of the buckles necessary to convert it into that larger backpacking rig, so if I want/need a backpacking rig in the future, I just have to buy the large bag and buckle it to the frame.


----------



## Professor (Jul 12, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Are the dry bags compression bags? I keep my insulation in cheap Amazon compression bags and it shrinks them down a good bit. It means the difference in my heavy bibs and jacket taking up all my pack space or only half the main storage.


I use compression sacks for some stuff as well, but the dry sacks are different. I use this one from MR, but there are many available. I have also used a contractor trash bag before. that works and is very light.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jul 12, 2021)

I just have a pack fly and I keep my sleep system in a dry bag.  But like Professor said ALWAYS a good idea to keep a contractors bag in case of emergency.  Can be made into a poncho, small shelter, floor liner, etc, etc.  Rolls up teenie tiny.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 13, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I just have a pack fly and I keep my sleep system in a dry bag.  But like Professor said ALWAYS a good idea to keep a contractors bag in case of emergency.  Can be made into a poncho, small shelter, floor liner, etc, etc.  Rolls up teenie tiny.


I keep a few in my pack ALWAYS. I will put meat in them, you can do all the things you mentioned, and you can use them like waders to cross creeks.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jul 13, 2021)

I've been watching Brian Call: Gritty on YouTube.  Those guys are insane.  They even pack inflatable rafts to cross raging rivers.  They all pack about 60 lbs straight up mountains and straight down mountains.  Check it out if you haven't already seen it.  Its the most hardcore pack hunting I've ever seen.


----------



## Jason F (Jul 13, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I've been watching Brian Call: Gritty on YouTube.  Those guys are insane.  They even pack inflatable rafts to cross raging rivers.  They all pack about 60 lbs straight up mountains and straight down mountains.  Check it out if you haven't already seen it.  Its the most hardcore pack hunting I've ever seen.



Brian (aka Gritty) is one of my favorites and has been since I discovered him 5-6 years ago on YouTube. My kids enjoy watching his bear hunts specifcally with me. Another favorite of mine is ElkShape (Dan Staton).

Actually, if I had to pin down one influence on what caused me to get in to hunting as an adult in my late 30's, it would be Brian Call. I forced myself to watch his YouTube channel as research for a marketing project (hunting ammo), to ensure I understood some things, the vernacular, etc.

Within about 6 months I was addicted to his channel & podcast and considering how I could get in to hunting, and then a year later I bought a bow.


----------



## Raylander (Jul 13, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I've been watching Brian Call: Gritty on YouTube.  Those guys are insane.  They even pack inflatable rafts to cross raging rivers.  They all pack about 60 lbs straight up mountains and straight down mountains.  Check it out if you haven't already seen it.  Its the most hardcore pack hunting I've ever seen.



Not hunting related but those packrafts are legit. I carried one some 27-30 miles up the S Fork of the Flathead in MT and rafted back out. It was hands down the heaviest load I’ve ever toted any real distance. Raft, paddle, camp, and six days of provisions. Great trip though..


----------



## Professor (Jul 14, 2021)

MR packs on Camofire. Pintler - $279.99, Scapegoat 35 - $174.99, Selway 60 - $286.99. The Selway price is the deal.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 14, 2021)

Professor said:


> MR packs on Camofire. Pintler - $279.99, Scapegoat 35 - $174.99, Selway 60 - $286.99. The Selway price is the deal.


Bags are interchangeable on the guidelite frame, so you can start with a solid daypack like the pintler and buy a giant bag later on if needed.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jul 14, 2021)

And the other cool feature with MR is you can convert your lid into a daypack onto the removeable yoke or just with accessory straps.


----------



## Professor (Jul 14, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Bags are interchangeable on the guidelite frame, so you can start with a solid daypack like the pintler and buy a giant bag later on if needed.


If someone decides to buy a Mystery Ranch pack, please understand that the yoke and the belt run very large. I am 6 ft and weigh 210. I can wear a medium or a small. I can actually wear my daughter's extra-small. No way that I could wear a large.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 16, 2021)

I am probably in the minority, but I prefer to carry the smallest packs I can. This is my gear for this season. Maxpedition DevilDog waist/lumbar pack that I sewed a shoulder harness for, and a T&K bino harness. The only thing I'm waiting on is a Maxpedition Rolly Poly backpack that folds down to 3"x5" and will fit on my waist pack that I'll use as a meat bag. This is everything I need, hammock seat, gear, navigation, hydration, snacks. I try to be as light and unencumbered as possible so I can hunt on the move.


----------



## ScarFoot (Jul 16, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I am probably in the minority, but I prefer to carry the smallest packs I can. This is my gear for this season. Maxpedition DevilDog waist/lumbar pack that I sewed a shoulder harness for, and a T&K bino harness. The only thing I'm waiting on is a Maxpedition Rolly Poly backpack that folds down to 3"x5" and will fit on my waist pack that I'll use as a meat bag. This is everything I need, hammock seat, gear, navigation, hydration, snacks. I try to be as light and unencumbered as possible so I can hunt on the move.View attachment 1091232


What's the weight for your complete rig?


----------



## ScarFoot (Jul 16, 2021)

ScarFoot said:


> What's the weight for your complete rig?[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 16, 2021)

ScarFoot said:


> What's the weight for your complete rig?


I haven't weighed it yet, but I'd guesstimate fully loaded with snacks and water..maybe 10-12 pounds?


----------



## jdgator (Jul 16, 2021)

@Raylander Please consider doing a little writeup of your trip. It sounds cool.


----------



## ScarFoot (Jul 16, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I haven't weighed it yet, but I'd guesstimate fully loaded with snacks and water..maybe 10-12 pounds?


That's my weight minus the climbing rig, rope and saddle gear weigh 11, I'm new to it but really liking the ropes for tree access with no stand to carry,


----------



## Raylander (Jul 16, 2021)

jdgator said:


> @Raylander Please consider doing a little writeup of your trip. It sounds cool.



Man, that was like 4 years ago.. That talk about pack rafts just got me nostalgic and I had to look back at my pics from the trip


----------



## Raylander (Jul 16, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I am probably in the minority, but I prefer to carry the smallest packs I can. This is my gear for this season. Maxpedition DevilDog waist/lumbar pack that I sewed a shoulder harness for, and a T&K bino harness. The only thing I'm waiting on is a Maxpedition Rolly Poly backpack that folds down to 3"x5" and will fit on my waist pack that I'll use as a meat bag. This is everything I need, hammock seat, gear, navigation, hydration, snacks. I try to be as light and unencumbered as possible so I can hunt on the move.View attachment 1091232



I keep it pretty light too. I use a badlands 2200. Its pretty much empty and might weigh 15-16lbs when I step off into the timber


----------



## Professor (Jul 16, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I am probably in the minority, but I prefer to carry the smallest packs I can. This is my gear for this season. Maxpedition DevilDog waist/lumbar pack that I sewed a shoulder harness for, and a T&K bino harness. The only thing I'm waiting on is a Maxpedition Rolly Poly backpack that folds down to 3"x5" and will fit on my waist pack that I'll use as a meat bag. This is everything I need, hammock seat, gear, navigation, hydration, snacks. I try to be as light and unencumbered as possible so I can hunt on the move.View attachment 1091232


I have a huge frame pack, but when I am only a couple of miles from the truck, I pack light. As you know, I ordered a T&K bino harness and I really like it. It is certainly more compact and lighter than the competition. Most of the time I hunt with a USGI Waist Pack. It holds about 350 ci of stuff. Water, snacks, insect repellent, TP, flashlight, extra batteries, a small rain poncho, etc. I can even shove a shirt or vest in it if I get too warm. If I have one on the ground I will happily walk to the truck to retrieve my big pack.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 17, 2021)

Professor said:


> I have a huge frame pack, but when I am only a couple of miles from the truck, I pack light. As you know, I ordered a T&K bino harness and I really like it. It is certainly more compact and lighter than the competition. Most of the time I hunt with a USGI Waist Pack. It holds about 350 ci of stuff. Water, snacks, insect repellent, TP, flashlight, extra batteries, a small rain poncho, etc. I can even shove a shirt or vest in it if I get too warm. If I have one on the ground I will happily walk to the truck to retrieve my big pack.


You digging the T&K? My el cheapo vortex harness is getting worn, and I’m gonna need a new one soon.


----------



## Professor (Jul 17, 2021)

I do like it. It was not cheap, but good stuff should not be. The only drag is that they make them to order and it might take a bit to get delivery.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 17, 2021)

Early bow season I’m usually carrying 6 - 8lbs of just water for an all day hunt, so I’d hate to admit how much my gear weighs fully loaded. It’s probably best that I don’t know.  I ran out of water a couple miles in during a dry spell a few years ago and couldn’t top off at the spring I was counting on, so now I probably carry more water than I need to.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jul 17, 2021)

I like this thread.  No matter what any one of you chooses its interesting to see your style.  You're never wrong til you get out there and test your gear.  Then you see what you wish you had and what you wished you had left at home.  And what you wish you'd never bought.  I'm guilty of packing heavy because I'm into bushcraft so sometimes I have a Condor hatchet or large knife like the ESEE 6.  I also like comfort so my sleep system is semi heavier.  I'm not hunting elk in Montana so I try to keep my mind on my actual possible scenarios.  I live in Cherokee Co so I'm usually going to the CNF.  Would be great to have a get-together with any of you guys who are local and wanna talk backpack hunting or black bears or both.


----------



## splatek (Jul 17, 2021)

All my packs have 3 liter bladders. i take nuun tabs or salt gum. 
My park is either the alps pack or the plastic frame. I’ll pack in a few snacks but been fasting anyhow so I’m not that concerned about food. The plastic frame probably weighs a pound. In the Past I’ve worn my saddle in and thrown my climbing method over my shoulder. This year I might use my ghillie hood and focus on ground hunting. There are times I need/want to move and there is some psychological issue I have that goes like this “once you’re in the tree you can’t move” haha. I know it’s not true. But my mind messes with me. 
Plus with my recurve I need to get close. I was out of range of a free animals last season that with some good stalking (of which I know nothing about) I likely could’ve snuck up to stick bow range.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 17, 2021)

splatek said:


> All my packs have 3 liter bladders. i take nuun tabs or salt gum.
> My park is either the alps pack or the plastic frame. I’ll pack in a few snacks but been fasting anyhow so I’m not that concerned about food. The plastic frame probably weighs a pound. In the Past I’ve worn my saddle in and thrown my climbing method over my shoulder. This year I might use my ghillie hood and focus on ground hunting. There are times I need/want to move and there is some psychological issue I have that goes like this “once you’re in the tree you can’t move” haha. I know it’s not true. But my mind messes with me.
> Plus with my recurve I need to get close. I was out of range of a free animals last season that with some good stalking (of which I know nothing about) I likely could’ve snuck up to stick bow range.


Stalking is pretty intuitive, stay upwind, move slow, don’t make much noise and don’t move when their eyes and ears are up. If they are feeding then the crunching and chewing can give you some noise cover. There are just times when it’s next to impossible, like dry crunchy days with no wind cover. Wet windy days are great, and dry windy days are ok. Deer are very tough to get into bow range compared to pigs, and I’ve heard feeding bears are pretty easy to slip up on, no real experience on bears though.
Come down to middle Ga during small game and get some practice on pigs.


----------



## ChidJ (Jul 17, 2021)

For most of my Georgia hunting, I have a little hill people gear chest pack with necessities and I have an army ruck frame with my climber lashed to it with my drag line.


----------

